# subwoffers and power sugestions?



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

ok ive recently installed 6 12's in my car totaling 2900 watts between 4 amps. 3 amps running the subs and 1 4 channel amp for the interior speakers. my car has a 140 amp alternator and they do not make a higher output alt for my car ive spent days looking. i have a capacitor as well. would instaling a second battery help me? i dont plan to use the system while the cars off im just trying to get it more power for when its being played.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The second battery will do no good if you are always playing the stereo when the car is running. The second battery will never get charged.

BG


----------

